

What to expect from the iPad 3's Retina display - TechBlock1
http://www.thetechblock.com/articles/2012/what-to-expect-from-the-ipad-3s-retina-display/

======
flyosity
Many points in this article are wrong or at least misleading. There will be no
2x zoom button on apps that are not retina-optimized, they'll be scaled
automatically like iPhone apps without retina graphics. The 2x button on iPads
was for running iPhone apps on the iPad. Nothing will be shown "smaller"
because that's not how retina screens work. Have you ever seen an iPhone app
shown at 1-to-1 pixel resolution on an iPhone 4, occupying only part of the
screen? Of course not.

~~~
coob
Exactly, it will be handled as non-retina apps on the iPhone 4 were handled -
text and other system drawn elements will be in finer detail, app provided
graphics will be upscaled.

This article is infuriating, having a retina display is not an excuse to cram
more information onto the screen, its to make the same amount of information
look much clearer.

~~~
justjimmy
So true…I can see it already – Twice the pixels and 'space'? Jam more info!
Display more content! More buttons/menus!

People have to remind themselves the physical space is still the same –
imagine pushing a button that will be halved in size on the new iPad, that's
not how you're supposed to do it. But that will be the conception in people's
minds once they visit web sites not optimized for the new iPad.

------
b09
If you read careful the first image says "so huge that current iPads can show
just a fraction of the overall images in full scale. " The author says FULL
SCALE. He's referring to 100% scale. Games with iPad 1/2 resolution will also
look blurry when scaled up to fit on the iPad 3. This is exactly how it was on
the iPhone.

